# Crate training new puppy



## LenBob421 (Aug 4, 2017)

Just brought home a v puppy. We also have a four year old v and the two are starting to play and get along well despite the older dog's initial hesitation.
We are in the process of crate training the puppy. She is starting to go in her own crate on her own and enjoy it.
However, when we leave our home, the puppy hates it. We have set up face time when we are gone and she barks, whines, and chews on the crate. We have been gone no more than an hour and a half at a time. Our other dog is totally fine in his crate.
I have also noticed our puppy will at times during the day go into the older dogs crate and lie down. The older dog will sometimes lie in there with the pup.
Does anyone have any thoughts about leaving the pup in the same crate as the older dog? Or should we keep separate crates for them?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

It depends on how much you trust your older dog. We crated Kaylee and Inara together when Kaylee was a pup and we were going to be gone for a bit. Inara prefers to be with another dog though and has very motherly instincts and her corrections aren't ever harsh so we didn't worry. Now we still crate them together a lot of the time with no issues.

I'd also take into consideration what your end goals are. Do you want to crate them together forever? etc.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We recently added a second pup, and our older male is also 4 years old. The pup quickly bonded with our older dog, and would happily be with him any opportunity she got. I however, have been very conscious of not having her reliant on him. She gets individual training time, walks, daycare time, etc. She also has her own crate and now goes in it willingly, but like almost all V pups there was protesting on her part. You need to consider that the pup won't always be able to be with your older dog, so you don't want them to be reliant on being crated only with the older dog. We recently had to take the older dog in for a medical procedure and the pup had to be left crated at home. In such cases, I could see you potentially running into some trouble. Just my thoughts


----------



## LenBob421 (Aug 4, 2017)

Canadian Expy said:


> We recently added a second pup, and our older male is also 4 years old. The pup quickly bonded with our older dog, and would happily be with him any opportunity she got. I however, have been very conscious of not having her reliant on him. She gets individual training time, walks, daycare time, etc. She also has her own crate and now goes in it willingly, but like almost all V pups there was protesting on her part. You need to consider that the pup won't always be able to be with your older dog, so you don't want them to be reliant on being crated only with the older dog. We recently had to take the older dog in for a medical procedure and the pup had to be left crated at home. In such cases, I could see you potentially running into some trouble. Just my thoughts


Good point I hadn't thought of. I think we will keep them separate for now and hope the pup learns to love her crate. Thanks!


----------

